# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  A great way to have more vivid dreams that will lead to lucid dreams

## Andywarski

A great way to have more vivid dreams and which will help you become lucid much easier is having vitamin b6 in your body. This will increase you serotonin levels (which makes you more aware) and raises your melatonin (Which makes you more sleepier). I have had only success with v b6 in my body. You can gain these vitamins by eating certain foods such as bananas and spinach, I however just bought a supplement at my pharmacy. 1 pill a day 1 hour before sleep will make your dreams much more vivid and easier to remember, and since they are more vivid you can reality check much easier since you brain is working at a more aware level. 

If you are not down for pills then I suggest V8, that gross vegetable juice. Make sure you read the ingredients though, make sure theirs at least 15% v b6 in it. 

Also there is a certain chemical called tryptophan which is huge for lucid dreaming! It's in many foods but cheddar cheese is your best bet. Lots of that stuff in cheddar cheese. But please be careful because cheese can raise your cholesterol. 

*Make sure you don't sleep while very tired or you will lose vividness*

Happy dreaming!

P.S Please post reply's if you are interested in trying this and the results.

----------


## cl0se-y0ur-eyes

I agree with you, a lot of vitamins and supplements do help increase lucidity. Just in case you missed it though, there is a stickied topic that covers all of this, and more. http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=56235

----------


## Reconsul

i just ordered 4 bottles of: (2 for me 2 for friend)

i like using LDS, makes me have so many dreams epic length and details.
i use melatonin Niacinamide omega3fishoil and a multi vitamin. 
im prolly gonna go buy some straight b6 now tho.

----------


## LightningMunk

http://dietary-supplements.info.nih..../vitaminb6.asp

a list of foods that have vitamin b6 and how much mg are in each
should be helpful for all you DVers  :smiley:

----------


## Spliph

B6, yes.
Ive been reading about B6 so much around the forum, and it seems to really help. So, i finally went out and bought some. Its a bottle of 100mg v B6 pills.
Ive also noticed people saying that 100mg is about the right amount for good results, and ive also seen people saying they took more and nothing bad happened to them.

I therefore decided to go for 200mg for my first night trying B6. 

Please note that my recall is like sh!t poor naturally, so any increase in vividness or general recall will be picked up right away.

I took one tablet about 3h ago with supper, and one more a few mins ago with my pre-bed snack. Now im just gonna smoke my lights-out J, shower and sleep.
I will post results tomorrow.

PS: Ive tried to improve my recall by laying off the ganja many times - none yielded any results. I guess im just naturally good at forgetting my dreams  :tongue2:  Makes a DILD pretty unlikely. Hoping that will change  :smiley:

----------


## Firewalker

I had very good results with B6 for a while, taking 200mg with some chocolate and milk, an hour or so before bed.  However after a while it seemed to not make any difference.  I think a lot of things help for a short while, then as your body becomes used to them the effects stop working.  But good luck while it does.  You can always try something else latter.  I still take a B complex vitamin, but now I only take one with 5mg of B6, a much safer dosage for the long run.  200mg shouldn't hurt you occasionally though, and it took this much to help me become lucid.  I've taken 500mg a few times, but it didn't work any better than 200mg.

----------


## tommo

Durr brains....
There is a section for this already.  Right at the top of this bloody section of the forums as a sticky.
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=56235

----------


## MrDreamsX

I can attest that B6 increases mental awareness, visualization, and metabolism. It is a great addition to normal lucid training, without that footwork, I don't think B6 helps much. Although I have not tried a massive dose yet... (i.e. 1000MG before bed.)

----------


## xFaithfully

Let's see, here is my plan on eating before bed!  ::D: 
If I have the stuff, this is what I'll do:
A banana and a cup of apple juice before bed;
then;
when I WBTB, a bite of cheese, and another cup of apple juice.  ::D: 

But as always, in the morning, honey nut cheerios for breakfast to lower my cholesterol.  ::D:

----------


## tommo

Just don't eat the banana too close to having the apple juice.  Wait a little bit or wash your moth out with water first lol.  It tastes horrible having apple juice after a banana.

----------

